# Sticky saliva make spiky kitty



## Dudemellow (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello,

I have a 13 year old Main **** who is in great health except that in the last few months his saliva seems to become sticky.
Now when he grooms, it's like hair gel and his fur ends up in long spikes. That's great if I want to own a punk rocker cat, but I don't.

He does not appear to be ill. He eats and sleeps and plays as normal. Normal stool and no vomiting.

Occasionally when I pick him up I hear a gurgling in his sternum. Maybe he is having a problem with his digestive system?

I'm on a really tight budget (aren't we all) so I don't want to run to the vet if it's nothing or something I can do at home.

Any suggestion??
Thanks.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds like maybe it's tooth problems? I have heard many cat owners who've had cats with the same problem get their cats teeth cleaned and it fixes itself.  Sorry, I would go to the vet. Especially at his age, it's likely to be something you NEED to get looked at.


----------



## Dudemellow (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Muzby.

This is definitely possible. He came to me as a stay 12 years ago and he already had bad teeth and gums. All I've been able to do is keep his mouth in check, never get a full recovery.

I'm goin' to the vet.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm also thinking tooth problems or even dehydration (which could be due to a number of things). To test for dehydration pull up the skin on the back of the neck and see if it quickly returns into place or if it stays tented and slowly goes back. The slower it goes back, the more dehydrated.


----------

